# El apagado de un MOC3010 se hace igual que un triac normal?



## canales (Ene 11, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Pues, vengo a matar de nuevo la ignorancia consultandoles a ustedes. Resulta que estoy utilizando un MOC3010 para el encendido de un reflector a traves de un pic. El programa del pic corre bien, pero mi problema es que el moc3010 siempre deja pasa corriente, incluso si le quito la alimentación al circuito de control.

Bueno, llegué a la conclusión de que el optotriac debe de apagarse igual que un triac normal, haciendo que la corriente que lo atraviesa sea menor que su corriente de mantenimiento. Estoy en lo correcto? o ¿Debería el optotriac apagarse cuando su led esté apagado? Este era mi pensamiento originalmente.

Gracias de antemano....

Saludos a todos!


----------



## mabauti (Ene 11, 2008)

conectalo de esta manera :


----------



## canales (Ene 11, 2008)

Gracias mabauti por tu pronta respuesta.

Sábes una cosa. Yo conecto la salida del optotriac a la bobina de un relé y no a un triac a como tú lo haces en el diagrama. Tendrá eso algo que ver? Tal vez la energía almacenada en la bobina volvía a redisparar al triac del optoacoplador. Realmente no sé. Quizás otra persona tenga algún otro comentario.

Saludos.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2008)

A piyin piyin !, queriendote ahorrar un triac.

Agregale al opto una red de Snubber una resistencia de 27 Ohms 1/2W en serie con un capacitor de 100nF 400V (Poliester) y estos en paralelo con el triac del opto.

A y lo que dices del disparo es correcto, el triac se mantiene en conduccion por el desfasaje Tension Corriente que te produce la bobina, cuando la tension esta en 0, todavia circula corriente y cuando ya no circula corriente la tension comenzo a aumentar nuevamente.


----------



## canales (Ene 17, 2008)

Gracias por tu comentario Fogonazo.


----------

